# Sticky  Important Naturalisation Info



## Touchline Dad

Hello All:

I just ran into an obstacle that everyone in this process should be aware of.

I paid for my Naturalisation and was trying to book my appointment when I received this message:

"This email has multiple applications with Sopra Steria. Please enter your UAN: which I subsequently found out was an acronym for "Unique Application Number."

I printed out receipts, everything and I could not find it. It isn't printed anywhere. After searching the internet, I found that you have to go into your email, click on "edit old application" and then download your final document checklist. On that checklist you will
find the UAN: it is a 16 digit number which you have to enter every time you sign on to your Sopra Steria Naturalisation account.

The only thing I can think of is the Sopra Steria site still has your details of the ILR process, hence the multiple applications if you are using the same email address.

Hope this helps-Once you enter the UAN you can start uploading documents to the Naturalisation application.

TD


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Wow! That sounds complicated but very helpful for other applicants. Thank you for posting!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Glitch*

WSWD:

I'm sure it is something they never really thought of: but now every time you log into your Naturalisation application you have to enter this 16 digit number that is unique to that particular application. I'm sure eventually they will work it out, (as they have now made it possible for you to see the document that you are uploading.) New process, growing pains I suppose but I had about 5 minutes where I didn't honestly know what to do, Thanks Google, lol.

TD


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Update! lol*

Just about finished with the downloads for Naturalisation. Many of the same things are asked for. I highly recommend printing off the document checklist as soon as you pay the fee: Your UAN is on that list and you need it every time you log in now.

Thankfully the Guidance Notes for Naturalisation are much more thorough than for ILR. If you Google "Guidance Notes for Naturalisation" there is a 33 page PDF booklet that explains everything quite well. You still have to use your discretion as far as what downloads go in what category: for instance there is no Referee Declaration category, I will put it it Sponsors and if it needs to be moved they will tell me at Sopra Steria when I have my appointment.

There a very few free slots if you want to book an appointment with Sopra Steria. I had to bite the bullet and pay again but in my mind it is well worth it. I would highly recommend the Chelmsford Sopra Steria: they are very competent and the office is easy to get to.

TD


----------



## EFUser2014

Once you’ve booked your appointment, the UAN will also be on the appointment confirmation PDF (with the QR code).

The category uploads remain the same on Sopra Steria’s system regardless of the type of application, but fortunately the Naturalisation process generally has far fewer documents (I only required 8 files) and all file names are self explanatory, so the non-mandatory categories aren’t strictly necessary. In a Naturalisation application, I would surmise all documents are mandatory. The staff at Sopra Steria are not qualified to advise on applications, except with regards to ensuring scan quality is sufficient if you pay for the document checking service.


----------



## Touchline Dad

Naturalization process finished, or as much as I can control. Went to Sopra Steria again in Chelmsford, another smooth interview and was only asked to have my US Passport scanned, even though I had uploaded every page of it previously. Took another picture and my fingerprints. 

I had previously uploaded roughly 50 files: Spouse Passport, My current passport, my expired Passport which I entered with in 2014. Kids who British citizens Bio pages, 3 years of HMRC end of year reports, Current BRP, 2 Referee declarations, LITUK Test Pass Letter, Marriage Certificate. Obviously not a lot of address proof as now with ILR I will be good thru 2029.

I'm putting the files away for a while and enjoying a glass of wine.

To everyone who has helped along the way, I say thanks. To all in process I wish you the best and be patient. Eventually it all works out.

TD


----------



## husseinfatal

Touchline Dad said:


> Naturalization process finished, or as much as I can control. Went to Sopra Steria again in Chelmsford, another smooth interview and was only asked to have my US Passport scanned, even though I had uploaded every page of it previously. Took another picture and my fingerprints.
> 
> I had previously uploaded roughly 50 files: Spouse Passport, My current passport, my expired Passport which I entered with in 2014. Kids who British citizens Bio pages, 3 years of HMRC end of year reports, Current BRP, 2 Referee declarations, LITUK Test Pass Letter, Marriage Certificate. Obviously not a lot of address proof as now with ILR I will be good thru 2029.
> 
> I'm putting the files away for a while and enjoying a glass of wine.
> 
> To everyone who has helped along the way, I say thanks. To all in process I wish you the best and be patient. Eventually it all works out.
> 
> TD


Hey mate great work!

We just received our ILR yesterday, for the naturalisation application next week we are looking to upload all of the same documents as before (that are required obviously), but for the living together documents did you submit an updated list or use the same as before?

Ed


----------



## EFUser2014

husseinfatal said:


> Hey mate great work!
> 
> We just received our ILR yesterday, for the naturalisation application next week we are looking to upload all of the same documents as before (that are required obviously), but for the living together documents did you submit an updated list or use the same as before?
> 
> Ed


Naturalisation does not require proof of cohabitation. Generally, your passport(s) covering the relevant period (3 or 5 years) is sufficient to prove your continued residence in the UK. The only documents I had to submit were the following:


Current USA Passport
Expired USA Passport
Current ILR BRP
Spouse (British) Passport
Marriage Certificate
Life in the UK Pass Letter
Referee 1 Declaration
Referee 2 Declaration


----------



## Kwame O

I am a Ghanaian citizen but have a law degree from the USA. For the Naturalization application, do I need Academic Qualification Level Statement (AQUALS) from UK NARIC confirming the degree is equivalent to a UK qualification? 

https://www.gov.uk/english-language/degrees-in-english

I didn’t need this statement from NARIC when I applied for the FLR(M) and SET(M). 

Thanks


----------



## J4mrk82

I have just received my indefinite leave spouse biometric card a week ago can I straight away apply for naturalization? Or have to wait 1 year? Also do I need to show proof of financial req again? And finally do u need to show evidence again we are living together?


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Straight Away*



J4mrk82 said:


> I have just received my indefinite leave spouse biometric card a week ago can I straight away apply for naturalization? Or have to wait 1 year? Also do I need to show proof of financial req again? And finally do u need to show evidence again we are living together?


Congratulations. You will not have to satisfy any financial requirements for Naturalization. The only thing Sopra Steria was interested in was my US Passport. I did scan my LITUK Pass letter and a few HMRC documents to show I was gainfully employed.


----------



## J4mrk82

What if you have never worked and you rely on your spouse? How soon can u apply after getting indefinite leave?


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Immediately*

You can apply immediately after you get ILR. I don't think employment is a necessary prerequisite for Naturalization but I didn't think it would hurt my cause if I showed I was working and paying taxes.


----------



## J4mrk82

EEA national question on the form mean.

Are you either?

EEa national who has been issued with a permanent resident permit.
A family member of an eea national who has been issued with a permanent resident card.

Do I select yes for this question?


----------



## J4mrk82

On the form did u say yes to previous applications made? If so did you list them all flrm the indefinite leave spouse etc?


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Tell The Truth*

I answered Yes to the question that asked "Have you previously made an application?"

I applied for a Spouse Visa, Then FLR, the ILR all thankfully granted. They aren't tricky questions but admittedly some are worded poorly. Good Luck-


----------



## J4mrk82

Where do I print the reference form from?


----------



## Billybaldeh

If you are married to a British Citizen you do not have to wait a year you can apply straight away.


----------



## J4mrk82

Have u had any update on your application?


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Nothing yet*

Been 5 weeks so far, I saw some people were finding out around the 6 week mark: but I am prepared to wait the 6 months the official guideline. I know the UKVAS centers are swamped right now.

As soon as I hear anything I will post here.


----------



## J4mrk82

Can you still travel when your naturalisation application is in process? Will it effect your application? As I'm planning of going to turkey for holiday for week.


----------



## ess40

Hi
I have a question with regards to payslip. I am due to apply for my ILR on the 29th Oct, I normally get pay end of the month so i will be using 6month payslip from April - Sep. My question is that, counting from the last date i was paid my last payslip is more than 28days from my application date. please is that a problem?


----------



## ess40

Hello i have a question with regards to how the reference for Naturalisation application is scanned in for submission. 

The form has a location for applicants photo id, am i suppose to scan the hard copy passport picture with the form and upload it with my application or come with the hard copy of the reference .

Reason why i am asking is because the referee is meant to write the applicants full name on the back of the passport photo. if this has been glued to the form and scanned how will the case officer know the name was written at the back of the passport photo ?


----------



## EvavaMente

sounds pretty easy for me, but a bit strange.


----------



## Richjohn

ess40 said:


> Hello i have a question with regards to how the reference for Naturalisation application is scanned in for submission.
> 
> The form has a location for applicants photo id, am i suppose to scan the hard copy passport picture with the form and upload it with my application or come with the hard copy of the reference .
> 
> Reason why i am asking is because the referee is meant to write the applicants full name on the back of the passport photo. if this has been glued to the form and scanned how will the case officer know the name was written at the back of the passport photo ?


Just follow the instructions. Write the name and DOB on the back of the photo, stick it on the form, have the form completed and signed, and then scan and upload.

I read somewhere that the writing on the back is from a previous procedure and the instructions haven't been amended. "Ours is not to reason why", as the expression goes!


----------



## clever-octopus

TD, I just wanted to thank you for this thread. I ran into this issue with my naturalisation application and your advice worked brilliantly. Wish the UAN were on any of the communications actually sent by UKVI, but clearly the situation from 2019 still applies today. Thanks!


----------



## yessir00555

You can turn into a British resident either by birth or you can apply for naturalization in the event that you are matured 18 or over. To be qualified to turn into a British public


----------

